# Probleme BootCamp



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

J’ai un problème
Quand je veux choisir le disque ou je veux installer windows
Il me dis que c’est impossible d’installer Windows sur ce lecteur voir images pour raison
Donc comment  je fais pour continuer mon installation svp ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Thom*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

ThomAzz_ a dit:


> J’ai un problème
> Quand je veux choisir le disque ou je veux installer windows
> Il me dis que c’est impossible d’installer Windows sur ce lecteur voir images pour raison
> Donc comment je fais pour continuer mon installation svp ?


Vu le message d'erreur, je suppose que tu as toi-même réservé une partition en utilisant Utilitaire de disque, car le message est assez clair. En aucun cas Assistant Boot Camp ne sélectionnera la Table MBR qui est spécifique pour un PC et utilisera toujours Table de partition GUID _(GPT)_. Maintenant, tous les PC récents utilisent aussi la Table GPT.

Pour ton information, lorsqu’Assistant Boot Camp créé une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans la Table de partition GUID, il la nommera BOOTCAMP en majuscules qu'il faudra sélectionner pour faire le formatage en NTFS en la sélectionnant, puis un clic sur l'option Formater (dans ta 2ème copie écran) qui procédera à l'effacement et qui par la même occasion supprimera le nom de BOOTCAMP. Là aucune importance, puisqu'il suffira de faire un clic sur Suivant et l'installation se poursuivra.

Tu es bon pour suivre les indications de la réponse #2. Il serait intéressant de connaître le modèle exact de ton Mac qui nous est tristement inconnu. Pour connaître le modèle exact de ton Mac, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande…

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, merci de vos réponse

Pour répondre au message #1 :



```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         192.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                57.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +192.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre - Données    146.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                523.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Sans titre              10.8 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              2.0 TB     disk2s1
```



Pour répondre ensuite au message #2 :



```
hw.model: Macmini6,2
```

Et quand je veux faire l'installation je ne peux choisir aucune option mise a part actualiser/Nouveau/Changer De pilote


Quand je voyais que sa ne marcher pas pour cliquer sur suivant je me suis mis a faire mes recherche et j'ai vue une vidéo explicative qui disais qu'il fallais supprimer le disque BOOTCAMP a l'installation windows pour cliquer sur suivant et c'est ce que j'ai fait 

du coup le disque "Lecteur 0 espace non alloué est/était Bootcamp"


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Mac mini fin-2012. OS Catalina. Un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *57,8 Go* créé.

- afin de lire les tables de partitions d'en-tête du disque par une commande > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit désactivé => sinon il bloque l'accès en lecture aux tables de partitions. Donc passe la commande informative :​

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Sans titre* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit les tables de partitions d'en-tête du disque et affiche en conséquence la distribution de blocs gérés par la *GPT* principale

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  375000000      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  375409640       1048         
  375410688  112986112      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  488396800        335         
  488397135         32         Sec GPT table
  488397167          1         Sec GPT header
```



Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Voici le secteur des tables de partitions dit secteur de *boot* -->

```
0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
```


*2* tables de partitions alternatives coexistent toujours sur le secteur de *boot* d'un disque Mac. Sur les blocs n°*1* > *33* la *GPT* principale (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able). Mais sur l'unique bloc n°*0* (1er bloc du disque) une table *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) de type Windows.

normalement > la table *MBR* du bloc n°*0* est une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) dont la caractéristique est la suivante : elle décrit dans l'encodage *MBR* tous les blocs du disque à partir du bloc n°*1* > comme s'il s'agissait d'une unique partition de type *EFI* (*hexcode* : *0xEE*) => ce qui neutralise toute prétention de cette table à décrire une partition spécifique décrite par la *GPT* principale.

actuellement > il y a une table mentionnée *MBR* > qui est une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*). Elle doit décrire dans l'encodage *MBR* au moins la partition *BOOTCAMP* => ce qui bloque l'installation de Windows-10 : OS de type *UEFI* qui requiert la table *GPT* comme table de *boot*. C'était la version *Legacy* Window-7 qui requérait une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* décrivant dans l'encodage *MBR* la partition dédiée à Windows. Ainsi > un *BIOS* émulé du programme interne *EFI* du Mac dans le temps du boot => pouvait lire le descripteur *MBR* de la table du bloc *0* et par là accéder en mode *boot* au volume de Windows.

=> en résumé : il faut reconvertir la table (*H*)*MBR* actuelle du bloc *0* => à la version neutralisée *PMBR *=> ce qui permettra l'installation de Windows 10. D'accord pour l'idée générale ?


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

j'avoue que je n'ai pas tous compris x) mais si ça marche j'en serais plus qu'heureux eheh 

Plus qu'a savoir comment faire et c'est peut-etre la réussite


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo fdisk /dev/disk0
```


on change de commande de manipulation des tables de partitions > la commande *gpt* gérant la *GPT* principale > la commande *fdisk* gérant la *MBR* alternative.

la commande affiche la description du disque interne selon la *HMBR* du bloc *0*

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Disk: /dev/disk0    geometry: 30401/255/63 [488397168 sectors]
Signature: 0xAA55
         Starting       Ending
 #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1: EE 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [         1 -     409639] <Unknown ID>
 2: FF 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [    409640 -  375000000] Xenix BBT   
 3: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused     
 4: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

La table *HMBR* contient *2* descripteurs de partitions dans l'encodage *MBR* -->

```
1: EE 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [         1 -     409639] <Unknown ID>
 2: FF 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [    409640 -  375000000] Xenix BBT
```


le descripteur *1* ne gêne pas > car il décrit la partition *EFI* n°*1* de la *GPT* comme étant de type *EE* (= *0xEE*) => càd. de type *EFI*. Ce qui corrobore la description de son descripteur *GPT*.

le descripteur *2* gêne > car il décrit la partition de type "*Apple_APFS*" n°*2* de la *GPT* comme étant dans un faux type *FF* (= *0xFF* correspondant au pseudo-*UUID* = *FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF*) qui contrecarre la description du descripteur *GPT* pour un programme d'installation de Windows-10.

Résumé : il faut éditer dans l'actuelle table *HMBR* le descripteur n°*2* en le supprimant. Passe la commande :

```
sudo fdisk -e /dev/disk0
```


qui ouvre une session interactive de *fdisk* => de manipulation de la table *MBR* du bloc *0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
fdisk: could not open MBR file /usr/standalone/i386/boot0: No such file or directory
Enter 'help' for information
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
edit 2
```


qui engage l'édition du descripteur n°*2* dans la table *HMBR* du bloc *0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Starting       Ending
 #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 2: FF 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [    409640 -  375000000] Xenix BBT   
Partition id ('0' to disable)  [0 - FF]: [FF] (? for help)
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Il t'est demandé de choisir un type (*partition id*) pour la partition à décrire. Passe la commande :

```
00
```


(double zéro) qui neutralise la description de la partition

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Partition 2 is disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

La neutralisation est en cache seulement. Passe la commande :

```
write
```


pour l'écrire à la table *MBR* du bloc *0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
usage: write user [tty]
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

C'est tout ce que tu as obtenu comme retour ?


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

Oui mais l'historique de mon terminal c'est effacer je ne sais pas pourquoi :/


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Tu n'as plus d'invite de commande dans le *terminal* ?


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

Non il est video
voici les seul chose qu'il y a écrit dedans

```
Last login: Wed Mar 25 16:05:36 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
Mac-mini-de-ThomAzz:~ thomazz$ write
usage: write user [tty]
Mac-mini-de-ThomAzz:~ thomazz$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Ça a peut-être fonctionné mais peut-être échoué (*fdisk* aurait quitté par erreur).

- on vérifie. Redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


et poste le tableau des blocs. On va bien voir si la table du bloc *0* est mentionnée *MBR* (= *HMBR*) ou *PMBR* comme souhaité.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  375000000      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  375409640       1048         
  375410688  112986112      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  488396800        335         
  488397135         32         Sec GPT table
  488397167          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Bon : rien n'a été fait.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo fdisk -e /dev/disk0
```


qui réouvre la session interactive de *fdisk*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
fdisk: could not open MBR file /usr/standalone/i386/boot0: No such file or directory
Enter 'help' for information
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Tape :

```
edit 2
```


et valide => pour éditer le descripteur *MBR* n°*2*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Starting       Ending
 #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 2: FF 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [    409640 -  375000000] Xenix BBT   
Partition id ('0' to disable)  [0 - FF]: [FF] (? for help)
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Tape :

```
00
```


(double zéro) et valide => pour neutraliser le descripteur

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Partition 2 is disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Tape :

```
write
```


et valide => pour écrire l'édition à la table *MBR*

Poste le retour


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Device could not be accessed exclusively.
A reboot will be needed for changes to take effect. OK? [n]
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Ah ! enfin... la bonne réponse. Tape :

```
y
```


(comme *y*es) et valide => pour confirmer l'écriture à la table *MBR*

Poste le retour.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
Writing MBR at offset 0.
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Édition écrite à la table *MBR* du bloc *0*. Tape :

```
quit
```


et valide > ce qui fait quitter *fdisk* et te rend l'invite de commande du *terminal* = *Mac-mini-de-ThomAzz:~ thomazz$*

Redémarre une fois encore > de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


et poste le tableau des blocs. On va bien voir quelle table est mentionné sur le bloc *0*.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  375000000      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  375409640       1048         
  375410688  112986112      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  488396800        335         
  488397135         32         Sec GPT table
  488397167          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
0          1         PMBR
```


la table du bloc *0* a été virée à une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) par la suppression du descripteur corrompu de la partition *apfs* n°*2*. C'est la situation par défaut pour une installation de Windows 10.

Mais tu as une partition *BOOTCAMP* déjà créée sur le disque => ne faudrait-il pas la supprimer > avant de relancer l'Assistant BootCamp ?


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

Je ne sais pas vraiment x-) bon on avance je ne sais trop comment mais on avance !

Mais quand je vais lancée pour lancer Windows 10 Je devrais choisir le disque EFI Bootcomme j'ai fais avant ou le disque Windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

*EFI Boot* est l'option d'installation en mode *UEFI* de Windows-10 (démarrage par l'*EFI* > lisant la table *GPT* > et exécutant un lanceur *bootmgr.efi*). 

- Windows est l'option d'installation en mode *Legacy* de *Windows-10* (démarrage par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* > lisant un descripteur *MBR* de la partition de Windows et exécutant un lanceur *bootmgr*).​
Choisis *EFI Boot* et vois ce qui se passe.


----------



## ThomAzz_ (25 Mars 2020)

Okay je test ça

C’est bon j’ai réussi à sélectionner mon disque et à cliquer sur suivant puis qu’à voir la suite merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Si tu as des problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows 10 => ton interlocuteur sera *Locke*.

- car en ce qui me concerne => Windows reste une affaire toute théorique : je n'ai jamais utilisé cet OS et je ne l'utiliserai jamais ​


----------



## nono9284 (27 Mars 2020)

bonsoir jai le meme probleme avec bootcamp
jai imac 27 retina 
1to fusion drive 
jai essayer d installer windows au moment de partionné 
il me dit impossible erreur 
utlise utilitaire disk sos mais apres tjr rien 
merci d avance

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2



/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2



/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2

                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            867.1 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4



/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk3

   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.6 GB    disk3s1



iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ 



voila ce que j obtient quand je fait diskutil list


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *nono*

Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* associant un SSD de *121 Go* & un HDD de *1 To*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 990g fat32 BOOCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *990 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *130 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour complet de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
En cas d'échec > j'aurai le message d'erreur décrivant la raison de lu blocage.


----------



## nono9284 (27 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Fri Mar 27 20:15:56 on ttys000
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 990g fat32 BOOCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 131 118 202 880 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 868 876 926 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 882 817 105 920 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            867.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.6 GB    disk3s1
```

merci de ta réactivité macomaniac 
voila ce que jai obtenu


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Il est indiqué qu'un *snapshot* (instantané archivant un état passé du volume) => verrouille peut-être l'espace-disque du *Conteneur* et bloque par là un redimensionnement.

- passe la commande :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* associés au volume démarré

Est-ce que tu as eu un retour ?


----------



## nono9284 (27 Mars 2020)

non pas de retour quand je tape la commande dans le terminal
la question aussi que jai 
c est le disk3 c pas la partition que bootcamp a voulu cree 
car javai eu un bug lors de l installation juste apre l etape du partitionnement


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Pas de *snapshot*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## nono9284 (27 Mars 2020)

```
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Aucune erreur visible.

- passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :​

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


à vallidation de chacune des commandes > une demande de confirmation s'affichera => tape chaque fois *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

les commandes lancent une réparation totale du SSD et du HDD

Poste le retour intégral.


----------



## nono9284 (27 Mars 2020)

```
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ diskutil repairDisk disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ diskutil repairDisk disk1
Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk1
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk1
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$
```

voila le retour des 2 commande `
aussi quand on fait operation comme celle la fait pas etre en mode recovery ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

C'est pour réparer l'*apfs* > pas pour réparer la table de partition des disques => qu'il faut être dans une session de secours.

- voyons si ces manipulations ont débloqué le *Conteneur apfs*. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1020g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *1020 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *100 Go* environ

Poste le retour.


----------



## nono9284 (27 Mars 2020)

j attend tjr c a 70%


```
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1020g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 101 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 898 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 884 964 589 568 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 898 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 197446528 sectors in 3085102 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=1756028928 drv=0x80 bsec=197494784 bspf=24104 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$
```

voila enfin le resultat

jai bien une partition bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie le résultat.

Question : combien de temps (en gros) l'opération a-t-elle demandé ?


----------



## nono9284 (28 Mars 2020)

l operation a durée une heur 
comme jai une partition boot camp


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         898.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                101.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            719.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.6 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

En effet : ça a marché.

- explication possible du délai : il y a une énorme occupation du volume *Macintosh HD* (*719,6 Go*). Les fichiers correspondants peuvent se trouver écrits sur des blocs de l'espace-disque du *Conteneur* qui se baladent un peu partout. Quand des blocs écrits sont mal placés (en queue d'espace-disque) => ils bloquent la possibilité d'un re-partitionnement > car pour cela il faut qu'il existe une bande continue de blocs libres en fin d'espace du *Conteneur*.​​- un mécanisme logique intervient alors => qui copie les écritures des blocs mal placés => sur des blocs libres situés plus haut dans l'espace-disque du *Conteneur* > avant de libérer les blocs mal placés. Ce qui donne à la fin la bande continue de blocs libres en fin d'espace-disque requise. Quand il y a énormément de données > il peut y avoir énormément de blocs mal placés en queue d'espace-disque => le mécanisme de clonage / libération des blocs mal placés peut alors prendre un temps fou. C'est ce qui a pu arriver chez toi.​
Le résultat positif est quand même que le repartitionnement a fonctionné. Il faudrait supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* (expérimentale) et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (ce qui va vite) => afin que tu puisses relancer l'Assistant BootCamp. D'accord ?


----------



## nono9284 (28 Mars 2020)

dsl javai pas vu ton message directement

je supprime avec utilitaire de disque ou autre 
ya une marche a suivre special pour recup l espace au conteneur apfs


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## nono9284 (28 Mars 2020)

```
iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 101 118 201 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 898 876 928 000 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            719.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.6 GB    disk3s1

iMac-de-nouradine:~ noura$
```

c fait la partition bootcamp a ete supprimer


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

@*nono9284*
Tu sais que tu peux donner un résultat du Terminal et répondre en même temps. Ce sera mieux que de faire 2 messages à chaque fois. Merci.


----------



## nono9284 (28 Mars 2020)

je debut sur le fofo 
dsl jai pas encore la pratique qui faut 
merci


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Le *Conteneur* a bien récupéré sa taille de départ -->

- tu peux relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.​


----------



## nono9284 (28 Mars 2020)

oui jai relancer et je suis sur l installation de win 10 
merci infiniment 
sans toi jetai mort lol


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## nono9284 (28 Mars 2020)

merci encore 
j espère que ca va aider d autre


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> diskutil repairDisk disk0





nono9284 a dit:


> merci encore
> j espère que ca va aider d autre



Bonjour tous,
Je relance le sujet, j'ai le meme problème au départ sauf que

J'ai un mac mini 2012 6.1
MAC OS Catalina 10.15.4
Bootcamp avec win10 64 bits depuis presque le debut
Lors de la mise a jour vers catalan il ya 2-3 jours, je n'ai jamais pu retrouver windows
Au démarrage je n'ai pas autre choix que Macintosh HD le bootcamp windows a disparu

lorsque je choisis a partir de MAC OS de redémarré sous bootcamp il indique un message comme "NO BOOTABLE DEVICE"
Car oui il est visible depuis Mac OS
J'ai commencer a faire les tests comme vous le décrivez


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         298.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +298.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  85.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 79.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
```

de plus j'ai continué avec les lignes suivantes mais je n'ai pas tout a fait le meme ca, car je suis deja en PMBR

```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  583301080      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  583710720  392138752      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  975849472     923663         
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```

si cela peut aidé a retrouver windows car bien sur on a plein de chose intéressante dessus et surtout indispensable

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Alex*

Je ne suis pas compétent concernant Windows même.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk0s3
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume *BOOTCAMP* (s'il est monté)

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Alex*
> 
> Je ne suis pas compétent concernant Windows même.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Voici la retour

```
Device Identifier:         disk0s3
   Device Node:               /dev/disk0s3
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk0

   Volume Name:               BOOTCAMP
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /Volumes/BOOTCAMP

   Partition Type:            Microsoft Basic Data
   File System Personality:   NTFS
   Type (Bundle):             ntfs
   Name (User Visible):       Windows NT File System (NTFS)

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  SATA
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               D675004A-124E-45BF-836E-843C96DEA881
   Disk / Partition UUID:     04923A2A-68FD-412A-827A-AA4D9906B233
   Partition Offset:          298859888640 Bytes (583710720 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                 200.8 GB (200775041024 Bytes) (exactly 392138752 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        200.2 GB (200192970752 Bytes) (exactly 391001896 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         173.8 GB (173840695296 Bytes) (exactly 339532608 512-Byte-Units) (86.8%)
   Volume Free Space:         26.4 GB (26352275456 Bytes) (exactly 51469288 512-Byte-Units) (13.2%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Yes

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No
   Device Location:           "Lower"
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Le volume *BOOTCAMP* est monté. Il y a *174 Go* d'occupation du volume.

- tu n'as pas accès aux données en explorant le volume ?​


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *BOOTCAMP* est monté. Il y a *174 Go* d'occupation du volume.
> 
> - tu n'as pas accès aux données en explorant le volume ?​



Depuis Mac OS j'ai accès aux données en lecture seul mais je n'arrive plus a booter sur windows depuis la mise a jour de mac OS. Je n'ai rien fait de special a par la mise a jour.
J'ai besoin de pouvoir basculer sur Windows car certains logiciels ne fonctionnent pas sous Mac.

Si il ya une solution, ca me sauve la vie


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Est-ce que l'OS installé dans *BOOTCAMP* est Windows-10 ?


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que l'OS installé dans *BOOTCAMP* est Windows-10 ?


 oui


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Quand tu l'as installé > est-ce que tu es passé par l'option *EFI Boot* (installation en mode *UEFI*) ou *Windows* (installation en mode *Legacy*) --> à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ?


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu l'as installé > est-ce que tu es passé par l'option *EFI Boot* (installation en mode *UEFI*) ou *Windows* (installation en mode *Legacy*) --> à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ?


Oula,
Je sais pas, je l'ai installé debut 2013, tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'a ces jours


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Quels sont le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ?


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quels sont le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ?



c'est un mac mini 6.1 de fin 2012


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Tu avais installé Windows-10 en installation propre ? - ou en mise-à-niveau d'un Windows-7 (par exemple) antérieur ?


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu avais installé Windows-10 en installation propre ? - ou en mise-à-niveau d'un Windows-7 (par exemple) antérieur ?


A bonne question,
Il me semble que c'était windows-7, avec mise a niveau.
Si c'est une mise a niveau, elle a été effectuée il y a deja quelques années, Au moment ou microsoft la proposait.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Ah ! d'accord...

- Windows-7 bootait en mode *Legacy* de la manière suivante : l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) émulait un *BIOS* dans le temps du boot > *BIOS* qui lisait une table *MBR* inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du disque lui décrivant dans l'encodage *MBR* la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme démarrable (table dite : *HMBR* = *H*ybrid_*MBR*) > ce qui permettait au *BIOS* d'aller exécuter le *boot_loader Legacy* : *boot.mgr* de Windows-7 dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*.​​- on peut conjecturer que l'installation en mode "mise-à-niveau" de Windows-10 avait conservé le boot *Legacy* de Windows-7. Car Windows-10 est capable de *2* démarrages (par souci de transition historique) - quoique le boot *UEFI* soit préféré (l'*EFI* lit la table *GPT* principale du Mac et accède au volume *BOOTCAMP* pour y exécuter un *boot_loader UEFI* de type *.efi*).​​- alors le passage à Catalina aurait ruiné le boot *Legacy* de ton Windows-10 > en modifiant la table *HMBR* du bloc *0* => pour en faire l'actuelle *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) => qui ne décrit aucune partition en encodage *MBR*. Il s'agirait alors de recréer une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* pour permettre à nouveau le boot *Legacy* (*BIOS* émulé => *HMBR* > démarreur *boot.mgr*) de ton Windows-10.​
=> est-ce que ça te paraît faire sens ?


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! d'accord...
> 
> - Windows-7 bootait en mode *Legacy* de la manière suivante : l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) émulait un *BIOS* dans le temps du boot > *BIOS* qui lisait une table *MBR* inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du disque lui décrivant dans l'encodage *MBR* la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme démarrable (table dite : *HMBR* = *H*ybrid_*MBR*) > ce qui permettait au *BIOS* d'aller exécuter le *boot_loader Legacy* : *boot.mgr* de Windows-7 dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*.​​- on peut conjecturer que l'installation en mode "mise-à-niveau" de Windows-10 avait conservé le boot *Legacy* de Windows-7. Car Windows-10 est capable de *2* démarrages (par souci de transition historique) - quoique le boot *UEFI* soit préféré (l'*EFI* lit la table *GPT* principale du Mac et accède au volume *BOOTCAMP* pour y exécuter un *boot_loader UEFI* de type *.efi*).​​- alors le passage à Catalina aurait ruiné le boot *Legacy* de ton Windows-10 > en modifiant la table *HMBR* du bloc *0* => pour en faire l'actuelle *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) => qui ne décrit aucune partition en encodage *MBR*. Il s'agirait alors de recréer une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* pour permettre à nouveau le boot *Legacy* (*BIOS* émulé => *HMBR* > démarreur *boot.mgr*) de ton Windows-10.​
> => est-ce que ça te paraît faire sens ?


 
Oui ton raisonnement parait correct


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Comme il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent --> je te propose d'effectuer cette recréation d'une *HMBR* demain dans ce fil.


----------



## AlexNilros (9 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent --> je te propose d'effectuer cette recréation d'une *HMBR* demain dans ce fil.


Parfait pour moi a demain


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

AlexNilros a dit:


> Parfait pour moi a demain


Bonjour macomaniac,

Je te confirme l'evolution de windows-7 à windows -10 courant 2016. car windows-10 étant sortie courant 2015 j'ai installé windows en 2013 sur mon mac min.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Va à cette page : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) et presse le bouton vert : *Download* qui va te faire télécharger le paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.5.pkg*. Double-clique le paquet et l'exécutable *gdisk* de *Rod Smith* va être installé at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. Il sera directement appelable dans un *terminal*. C'est un utilitaire qui permet de recréer assez aisément une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* d'un disque Mac.

- préviens quand c'est fait.​


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Va à cette page : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) et presse le bouton vert : *Download* qui va te faire télécharger le paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.5.pkg*. Double-clique le paquet et l'exécutable *gdisk* de *Rod Smith* va être installé at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. Il sera directement appelable dans un *terminal*. C'est un utilitaire qui permet de recréer assez aisément une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* d'un disque Mac.
> 
> - préviens quand c'est fait.​



C'est fait mais par contre je ne sais pas ou il a installé


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Dans une localisation invisible de l'OS.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui appelle *gdisk* à lire les tables de partition du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans une localisation invisible de l'OS.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...



ci dessous le retour

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tu notes -->

```
MBR: protective
```


= table *MBR* neutre ne décrivant aucune partition  et ne faisant donc pas tes affaires.

quant à -->


```
Command (? for help):
```


c'est l'invite de commande interactive de *gdisk*. Les commandes constituent de simples caractères saisis > puis validés par la touche "Entrée".

Saisis -->

```
r
```


et valide => qui te fait passer dans le mode *r*ecovery de *gdisk*

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu notes -->
> 
> ```
> MBR: protective
> ...




```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
h
```


et valide => pour créer une *h*ybrid_mbr

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> h
> ...



Voici le retour

```
WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
2 3
```


(avec un espace entre les chiffres) et valide => pour désigner les  partitions *apfs* n°*2* et *BOOTCAMP* n° *3* de la table *GPT* comme partitions à décrire en mode *MBR*

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> 2 3
> ...




```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
y
```


(*y*es) et valide => pour accepter que la partition n°*1 EFI* soit aussi décrite en mode *MBR* (une *HMBR* ayant comme limite de ses descriptions possibles *3* partitions)

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> y
> ...




```
Creating entry for GPT partition #2 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default AF):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
AF
```


(en abrégé de l'*hexcode* : *af0a*) et valide => pour fixer un type "*Apple_APFS*" au descripteur de la partition n°*2 apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> AF
> ...




```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
n
```


(*n*o) et valide => pour refuser que l'astérisque * désignant un volume démarrable en mode *MBR* soit ajouté au descripteur *MBR* de la partition *apfs* (cette partition se démarre via la *GPT* --> surtout ne pas créer de conflit de tables à son sujet)

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> n
> ...


Voici le retour

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #3 (MBR partition #3)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
07
```


(abrégé de l'*hexcode* : *0700*) et valide => pour fixer un type "*Microsoft Basic Data*" au descripteur de la partition n°*3 BOOTCAMP*

Poste le retour


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> 07
> ...




```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
y
```


(*y*es) et valide => pour fixer l'astérisque * désignant la partition *BOOTCAMP* décrite comme démarrable en mode *MBR*

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> y
> ...




```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
n
```


(*n*o) et valide => pour refuser l'option évoquée (il est important de refuser par *n* : *n*o !)

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> n
> ...




```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tu as récupéré l'invite de commande du mode *recovery* de *gdisk*. L'édition que tu as effectué d'une *HMBR* n'existe actuellement qu'en cache. Saisis :

```
write
```


et valide => pour demander l'écriture de la table au bloc *0* du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as récupéré l'invite de commande du mode *recovery* de *gdisk*. L'édition que tu as effectué d'une *HMBR* n'existe actuellement qu'en cache. Saisis :
> 
> ```
> write
> ...




```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Tape :

```
y
```


(*y*es) et valide => pour confirmer l'écriture de la *HMBR* en cache au bloc *0* du disque. *Rod Smith* commence ici à chercher à angoisser l'utilisateur. La déclaration que l'écriture va remplacer les partitions existantes doit être bien remise dans son contexte : les partitions existantes dans une table *MBR* du bloc *0* seul. La table *GPT* directrice des blocs *1* > *33* n'est bien entendu nullement concernée ici. Or la table *MBR* existante est une *PMBR* bidon qui ne décrivait aucune partition. C'est bien ce que tu souhaites : qu'elle soit remplacée par une *HMBR* décrivant surtout la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme démarrable en mode *MBR*.

Poste le retour.


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tape :
> 
> ```
> y
> ...



Ci dessous le retour 

```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Alors là *Rod Smith* s'est lâché carrément (il devrait écrire des romans d'angoisse à ses heures perdues ). Bon: il dit simplement que le *kernel* (le moteur du l'OS démarré) => aura gardé en mémoire son chargement de la *PMBR* de départ > et ne se sera pas mis en jour en mode "*live*" de la nouvelle table *HMBR*.

- donc redémarre une fois avec "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > et tente de démarrer sur ton volume Windows. Tu n'as qu'à dire ce qui s'est passé...​


----------



## AlexNilros (10 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors là *Rod Smith* s'est lâché carrément (il devrait écrire des romans d'angoisse à ses heures perdues ). Bon: il dit simplement que le *kernel* (le moteur du l'OS démarré) => aura gardé en mémoire son chargement de la *PMBR* de départ > et ne se sera pas mis en jour en mode "*live*" de la nouvelle table *HMBR*.
> 
> - donc redémarre une fois avec "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > et tente de démarrer sur ton volume Windows. Tu n'as qu'à dire ce qui s'est passé...​



Cela fonctionne !!!! Les génies existent et tu en es un.

Merci beaucoup, comment puis je te remercier ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Hé ! hé ! content pour toi !

- ce succès confirme la conjecture que l'OS Windows-10 du volume *BOOTCAMP* avait été installé à l'ancienne et bootait donc en mode *Legacy* (émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* dans le temps du boot > lecture d'un descripteur n°*3* de la table *HMBR* du bloc *0* > exécution du démarreur *boot.mgr* de Windows). La recréation d'une table *HMBR* convenable a restauré le démarrage du volume.​


----------

